# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Fotografia Aquática

## Hugo Figueiredo

Vivam.

Vou para o México (Riviera Maya) agora em Junho e queria aproveitar para tirar lá o curso básico de mergulho, já que é mais barato.

Mas a minhaa questão é mais referente às fotos. Eu tenho uma Canon EOS350D e pelo que andei a investigar existem umas espécies de sacos impermiáveis. Custa cerca de 120!

Acham que vale a pena?
Que outras opçoes haverá? Comprar aquelas máquinas de rolo descartáveis? alugar :SbQuestion2:  uma máquina (nem sei se existe isto)?

Obrigado desde já!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Hugo 

Eu tenho uma SEA&SEA 5000G

Não é nada PRO, mas a maquina é excelente, alem de ter uma caixa que já permite ir até 40mt de profundidade.

Toma atenção que ao que julgo saber os cursos "rápidos" tirados no México, não têm reconhecimento internacional.

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Vivam.
> 
> Vou para o México (Riviera Maya) agora em Junho e queria aproveitar para tirar lá o curso básico de mergulho, já que é mais barato.
> 
> Mas a minhaa questão é mais referente às fotos. Eu tenho uma Canon EOS350D e pelo que andei a investigar existem umas espécies de sacos impermiáveis. Custa cerca de 120!
> 
> Acham que vale a pena?
> Que outras opçoes haverá? Comprar aquelas máquinas de rolo descartáveis? alugar uma máquina (nem sei se existe isto)?
> 
> Obrigado desde já!


Olá Hugo,

Relativamente às fotos não deves comprar esses sacos, até porque normalmente só são estanques até 5m de profundidade (conheço um caramelo que já afogou uma Fuji num saco desses e apenas a fazer snorkling...sim, fui mesmo eu :yb620:   :yb620:  ). O que deves fazer é ou comprar uma caixa estanque para a tua máquina (que deve ser cara) ou alugares uma máquina digital no centro de mergulho, eles terão várias. Depois se gostares mesmo de mergulho e mais concretamente da fotografia subaquatica logo fazes um investimento numa coisa tua.

Eu ainda estou no inicio, tenho uma camara Sony W15, normalissima e uma caixa estanque também da Sony, e recentemente fiz uma viagem ao Mar Vermelho... Fartei-me de disparar  :yb624:   :yb624: . Podes ver aqui umas fotos: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8649

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado pelas vossas respostas prontas. :Pracima:  

Pois esses sacos sinceramente também não me inspiram muita confiança. A caixa para a minha custa tanto como a máquina por isso esquece.

Se calhar o melhor mesmo é alugar, mas alguém tem ideia de preços?
E eles alugam máquinas digitais, certo? depois ficamos com as fotos, ou são de rolo? :Admirado:  

Carlos, grandes fotos, sim senhor! se eu conseguisse metade disso já ficava imensamente contente. É que um gajo não vai assim para sítios destes todos os dias e queria ficar com recordação de fotos aquáticas, tiradas por mim.  :Smile: 

Juca, essa máquina fica mais bonita com a caixa do que sem ela  :yb624:   :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Prates

> Se calhar o melhor mesmo é alugar, mas alguém tem ideia de preços?
> E eles alugam máquinas digitais, certo? depois ficamos com as fotos, ou são de rolo?


As máquinas normalmente são digitais, e no final do dia eles gravam-te um cd com as fotos. Quanto a preços no México, não te posso ajudar... :Admirado:  

Um abraço,

Carlos Prates

PS - Tal como disse o Julio verifica se esses cursos são certificados (pela PADI, ou outra org.)... isso é muito importante.

----------

